# Scrogging and re-potting



## Surfer Joe (Dec 6, 2014)

I was planning to do a lot of lst to my plants next grow to maximize yield, but I also plan to re-pot the plants. 
How does that work?
If I tie down the plant as it grows to the sides of my small pots, what do I do when I am ready to re-pot into a larger container?
Do you have to plant in the final container if you plan to do lst or scrog?


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2014)

normally, you want your plant in the big container before you tie them. by the time growth is so vigorous that you need to tie, the roots must be well established


----------



## kaotik (Dec 6, 2014)

untie em
transplant em
tie em back up to a new spot on the new pot (i usually make holes to tie to on my pots, or use thumbtacks on the rim for something to anchor to)

what i do as i'm limited on veg head-room 

as for scrog, unless you just do some LST first, yeah it's best to stay in the same pot once that's started.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks. I pre-cut many holes all around the rim of the pot in preparation for the lst.
I guess I could just re-tie them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I have ffound that if I supercrop my branches that I want to bend then tie them down, they will form a knuckle at the SC point and then after 7-10 days, I can actually take the ties off and the branches will stay in place. It makes it easy enough to do the bending and tying early, before the final transplant as all you have to do is untie them and do the move then retie them maybe farther out to keep the branches horizontal.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 7, 2014)

Scrogging and lst are not the same thing.  Scrogging employs a screen and the plants are basically grown under the screen and they get all tangled up.  IMO, it is impossible to repot if you have a REAL scrog going--not just a regular grow with a screen.  A lot of people mistakenly call their grows a scrog when it is simply a regular grow using a screen.  If you lst however, you can do as Kaotic mentioned to repot.


----------

